# Tru Technology B-2110



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my amp. The same one that is for sale here in the Classified section. 
Works great with only minor surface scratches. Legandary SQ with these Billet amps.

Tru Technology Billet B 2110 Competition Sq Car Amplifier Made in USA EX Cond | eBay


----------



## vesku (Aug 29, 2013)

Do you still got this?


----------

